# Adding an Outlet to Existing Circuit?



## savatreatabvr (Nov 3, 2013)

I've added outlets to end of line outlets before but can I add one in the middle of the circuit? Can't I just T-Tap the new outlet or connect the new wires to the existing outlet on the screws not being used because the original wiring is plugged into the outlet?


----------



## JoeD (Nov 3, 2013)

You can do that. However the push in connections are very common source of loose connections. You are best to connect the wires with a pigtail and connect to the screws.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes you can.  The diagram below shows how  ...  The first receptacle gets its power into the top screws but I left off the wires to simplify the diagram.  The hot, neutral and ground (omitted for simplicity) exit through the bottom of the receptacle.

You have access to all those wires.

For the new receptacle, simply add your conductors as indicated.  The black dots are wire nuts.  The new receptacle terminates.

How does that help you?


----------

